

Introduction to Artifical Neural Networks - codemeh
http://www.codemeh.com/general/80-artificial-neural-networks-basics.html

======
bgalbraith
An excellent resource to get a more comprehensive review of ANNs is Neural
Network Design (<http://hagan.okstate.edu/nnd.html>). Unfortunately, the book
itself is out of print, but that link has some sample chapters and used copies
are floating around. The book was written by the authors of the Neural Network
Toolbox for MATLAB, so naturally all the examples and demos referenced are in
MATLAB.

